# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Eten/hik

## gjmuda

altijd als ik roggebrood eet, krijg ik de hik. kunt u verklaren hoe dat komt?
hetzelfde als ik te vlug een appel eet, ra, ra.
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo gjmuda,

Wanneer je te snel eet of drinkt krijg je soms de hik. De inname van voedsel gaat dan te snel en het lichaam heeft moeite met de spijsvertering. Doordat zenuwen in de keel of het middenrif geprikkeld worden, gaat het middenrif onwillekeurig en krampachtig samentrekken. De stemspleet sluit zich plotseling. Dit sluiten van de stemspleet tussen de stembanden zorgt voor het kenmerkende hikgeluid.

De hik kan ontstaan door te snel eten, zonder goed te kauwen en door het drinken van koolzuurhoudende dranken. Ook bij spijsverteringsstoornissen, tijdens de zwangerschap of door het drinken van alcohol krijg je soms de hik. Daarnaast wordt het nogal eens gezien na open hart- of longoperaties.

De meeste aanvallen ontstaan echter spontaan, zijn kort (slechts een paar minuten) en zijn snel weer voorbij. Herhaaldelijk en lang de hik hebben, wat zelden voorkomt, kan tot uitputting leiden en pijn in de borst veroorzaken (het wereldrecord hikken staat op meer dan een halve eeuw).

Hoewel de hik meestal niet schadelijk is, is het soms een verschijnsel bij ernstiger aandoeningen. Pleuritis(ontsteking van de longbladen), een maagbreuk (zie hernia diafragmatica) of longontsteking zijn hier een voorbeeld van. Vaak is de hik heel onschuldig en ben je er snel weer vanaf.

Allerlei huis-, tuin- en keukenmethoden hebben nooit echt bewezen te helpen. Iemand laten schrikken, of een minuut lang je adem inhouden kunnen soms werken. Maar het beste kun je langzaam een glaasje water drinken en even ontspannen gaan zitten of liggen. Eten goed kauwen en niet teveel tegelijk eten is de beste manier om de hik te voorkomen. Yoga is ook een manier om het middenrif te laten ontspannen. 
_(Bron; gezondheidsplein.nl_)

Verder staat er ook informatie ove de hik op http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-er-vanaf.html

Ik hoop dat je wat aan de informatie hebt en je snel minder last hebt van de hik!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## afra1213

even te aanvulling de hik is vaak een reactie van de maag

----------


## Jan Cornelis Harmans

De hik krijg ik altijd na de eerste hap van Bruinbrood met kaas- ontbijtkoek- rauw worteltje. Verder bijna nooit. Wat mij helpt is het hoofd heel sloom en ontspannen op de borst laten zakken met open mond. Ziet er gek uit maar het helpt gegarandeerd.

----------


## christel1

Als je de hik krijgt tijdens het eten, neem dan een grote eetlepel kristalsuiker en laat het langzaam smelten in je mond en je hik zal over zijn, bij mij helpt het in ieder geval prima

----------

